# Wouldn't you want to know????



## Bella80 (Oct 28, 2012)

Me and my husband are together for 15 years, 2 years out of the 15 we were separated. What ever happened in our marriage we threw behind us and decided to give this one more shot. My problem is this... I want to know how many women he had been with in the 2 years! I know how sexually active he is and for him to tell me he was only with one women which was way in the beginning of our separation is impossible! On top of that he lied about how he meet her, he makes up stories in his head that he believes... like he believes his own lies! I keep catching him on things.. he is lying about everything.. he don't seem to understand that its just hurting me and I can't move forward like this. We have had outburst on this matter and Im just ready to walk again! I don't know what else to do or say for him to understand that its important for me to know. I just want us to have an open and honest relationship and he just don't get that! Is there something wrong with me wanting to know what he was doing in the 2 years we were not together?


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

How long ago was the seperation?

What was the agreement during that time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpwanted (Sep 16, 2012)

Honestly no I wouldn't want to know. If you say you have put everything in the past behind you all and you were going to give the marriage another shot then you need to put EVERYTHING that happen in the past and start fresh.

Do you think knowing how many people he has been with while you were separated will really make you feel better or make anything better? 

I promise you it will not.

It will make you start thinking to much and it might come to the point where you want to call it off again. Sometime things are just better left unknown. Good luck in your situation.


----------



## Bella80 (Oct 28, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> How long ago was the seperation?
> 
> What was the agreement during that time?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


we got back together the beginning of this year. We both said that we would be open about everything. But he started it with lies! This is what is killing me! I want to trust him again.


----------



## Bella80 (Oct 28, 2012)

helpwanted said:


> Honestly no I wouldn't want to know. If you say you have put everything in the past behind you all and you were going to give the marriage another shot then you need to put EVERYTHING that happen in the past and start fresh.
> 
> Do you think knowing how many people he has been with while you were separated will really make you feel better or make anything better?
> 
> ...


He always lied to me about everything in the marriage.. and when we got back together I told him NO MORE LIES. I love him and we all make mistakes and when you love someone you love them no matter what they do.. it makes them who they are. I don't even know anymore. I agree with what you say, but I just cant make myself accept that. Thanks for the luck


----------



## helpwanted (Sep 16, 2012)

Bella80 said:


> He always lied to me about everything in the marriage.. and when we got back together I told him NO MORE LIES. I love him and we all make mistakes and when you love someone you love them no matter what they do.. it makes them who they are. I don't even know anymore. I agree with what you say, but I just cant make myself accept that. Thanks for the luck


Your welcome. I am going to be blunt which might come off as rude but that isn't my meaning.

If he lied about everything in the marriage and he is starting to lie again to you again then he will never change. It's almost like once a cheater always a cheater. It makes me sad for you that you let your wall down and gave him another chance and he chooses to crap on you all over again. I would tell him flat out. ONE MORE LIE I'm gone and there is NO MORE CHANCES. Be firm and say what you mean and mean what you say.


----------



## Bella80 (Oct 28, 2012)

helpwanted said:


> Your welcome. I am going to be blunt which might come off as rude but that isn't my meaning.
> 
> If he lied about everything in the marriage and he is starting to lie again to you again then he will never change. It's almost like once a cheater always a cheater. It makes me sad for you that you let your wall down and gave him another chance and he chooses to crap on you all over again. I would tell him flat out. ONE MORE LIE I'm gone and there is NO MORE CHANCES. Be firm and say what you mean and mean what you say.


Your not being rude at all!! Your just right....


----------

